# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Canal de youtube: Mr Poingas

## José Miguel Lopes

BOas

Alguns de voçês já conhecem e ate estão inscritos no meu canal mas decidi abrir um topico em que irei postar directamente os videos que ponho no meu canal para aqui.
O canal é o MrPoingas

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrPoingas?feature=mhee

Agora em termos de videos nos meus topicos de aquarios já tenho os seghuintes videos:














Agora decidi começar uma especie de serie chamada Coral Series em que mais ou menos 1 ou 2 vezes por semana irei postar um novo video com um coral!

O primeiro foi posto hoje!

Aqui vai:




Espero que gostem se tiverem conta no youtube subscrevam!

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a ideia é interessante.

Não percas é muito tempo nas filmagens e depois falhas na manutenção do aqua... :P

Cumps.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

> Boas, a ideia é interessante.
> 
> Não percas é muito tempo nas filmagens e depois falhas na manutenção do aqua... :P
> 
> Cumps.


lol

Oá :Olá: 

 Este é o novo episodio da Coral Series!




 Acropora valida

 Música: Avicii-Levels

 Espero que você goste, comentem e subscrevam!

 :SbOk:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Novo video!

Acantastrea!



Espero que gostem

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Novo episodio da Coral Series!

Nº4




Cumps

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

BOas

Novo episodio!

Este é o 5 º episódio por isso tem alguns conteúdos especiais!




Música: Martin Solveig ft. Kele - Ready 2 Go

Portanto, temos duas Montiporas Capricornis:

Verde e vermelha!

Muitas pessoas me pediram para colocar informações aqui estão elas!

Montipora Capricornis

Nível de cuidados: Moderado
Temperamento: pacifico
Iluminação: Moderada
Fluxo de água: Médio
Condições da água: 72-78 ° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8,1-8,4, sg 1,023-1,025
Formulário de cores: verde, laranja, roxo, vermelho
Suplementos: cálcio, estrôncio Elements, Trace
Origem: Indonésia
Família: Acropoidae

Montiporas são um dos corais mais fáceis de manter e crescem rapidamente no aquário quando bem estabelecido. Vai exigir iluminação média combinada com um movimento médio de água dentro do aquário. Para uma boa saúde, também se aconselha a adição de cálcio, estrôncio e outros oligoelementos para a água.


No final, tem um pequeno extra!

Por favor, façam like, comentem e subscrevam!
obrigado

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Desculpem a longa espera ...




 Couve-flor Coral, Pocillopora

 Níveis de Atenção: Moderado
 Temperamento: Semi-agressivo
 Iluminação: alta
 Fluxo de água: forte
 Colocação: Médio ao topo
 Condições da Água: 72-78 ° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8,1-8,4, sg 1,023-1,025
 Forma Cor: verde, vermelho
 Suplementos: cálcio, estrôncio, oligoelementos
 Origem: Fiji, Indonésia
 Família: Pocilloporidae

 A couve-flor Pocillopora Coral é um coral SPS que também é referido como Coral Cluster, Renda, ou Brush. A aparência das colônias com pólipos estendido realmente dá esta espécie o seu nome mais comum, couve-flor Coral. Eles têm uma aparência muito confusa, e são uma adição muito colorido para um aquário de corais. As cores mais comuns são marrom e rosa.

 É um coral semi-agressivo e local adequado para a expansão deve ser fornecido entre ele próprio e outros corais. A couve-flor Pocillopora Coral pode ser difícil de se adaptar ao aquário, mas uma vez estabelecido, torna-se bastante resistente para um coral SPS, e pode crescer rapidamente. Fornecer espaço suficiente entre este e outros corais para permitir esse crescimento. Ele requer um nível de luz alta combinada com o movimento da água forte e água de boa qualidade. Para uma boa saúde, que também irá requerer a adição de cálcio, estrôncio, e outros oligoelementos à água.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Novo Vídeo:

COral Series nº7

----------

